# Speed Test



## Burl Source (Dec 21, 2013)

It seemed like my internet connection was running a lot faster today so I ran a speed test.
Yep, much faster than normal. This is what Frontier Communications calls "High Speed Internet". How fast is your internet?


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well we pay for 50MB, but speed test just ran at 35MB download speed


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 21, 2013)

We pay for 30MB and it usually runs about 15. 2MB upload.


----------



## jai (Dec 22, 2013)

I get 2× that maybe 3× on good days


----------



## eshua (Dec 22, 2013)

This is after I downgraded to save some money, through a router, with 2 others streaming during the test.

You seem to live in the sticks. Sorry man, I'd go crazy.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 22, 2013)

wow Mark you up speed is very slow. Your down is very slow too. Not sure you may be on dial up. just checked 13.59 Mbps down 1.34 Mbps up. also running netflix on a separate computer. Paying for 15 Mbps.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry you have to suffer through that Mark, that sucks...


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 22, 2013)

Never tried this before. This is from my ipad, don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 22, 2013)

ok dek top is faster


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 22, 2013)

Almost as slow as you, Mark.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 22, 2013)

lol grade F. I would say.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty painful.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 22, 2013)

Mark, THAT IS SLOW! 
Can you maybe fill a claim or something to your ISP? Even on my mobile a get faster speeds. 
Just ran a speedtest and chosen server from Oregon (that means server and me are on the different sides of globe):




so from the snowy Russia it works several times faster. Can you pass that picture to your ISP? They should be ashamed and make seppuku or fix the damn thing 

btw here's a speedtest with default settings (i.e. testing speed to some local server)




that cost me 15$ per month.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 22, 2013)

so jealous of your speeds guys.





and i live in the 'burbs no less.

when i upgrade my phone, my LTE will be a lot faster than this crappy dsl connection.


----------



## orangehero (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0ilMx7k7mso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso[/video]

This is what it should be dammit. USA isn't even in the top ten list.


----------



## Twistington (Dec 22, 2013)

Bah, well i guess $15(Sek convered to usd) gets you what you pay for(this is with an old and tired router in the mix aswell)


----------



## split0101 (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is mine. Not to shabby.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 22, 2013)

Not only is it slow but it costs about $100 a month.
Had to get a bundle with phone service that I don't use.
Around here you get 2 choices.
#1 take it
or #2 leave it


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm about 13/1, at home, which isn't bad for an advertised 15/1. At work I've hit as high as 250/200. Youtube actually works correctly at work, but it's buffer city at home.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 23, 2013)

split0101 said:


> Here is mine. Not to shabby.



Sure beats the crap out of my Optimum connection. Thing is even with my 15mb/s, streaming HD movies has never been a problem. So it makes

you wonder, how much speed do you really need?


----------



## Craig (Dec 23, 2013)

So uh, yeah. My work has good internet, especially when half the office is home for the holidays.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 23, 2013)

Craig said:


> So uh, yeah. My work has good internet, especially when half the office is home for the holidays.


With such speeds you should download all internet and mail it to Mark so he doesn't need to struggle with slow speed :hungry:


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 24, 2013)

this is what i get on my data plan on my phone





i'll get better speeds if i get an LTE capable phone. middle of next year maybe.

only thing i like about my internet plans are that they're unlimited data. so i don't mind downloading a butt ton of stuff whenever i want. slow, sure, but it's unlimited data, not metered. for now.


----------

